# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  HELP: máy em cắt đường tròn không tròn

## black.white

Chào các anh,
Em theo dõi diễn đàn đã lâu, nay có tí vấn đề mong các anh giúp đỡ.
Em có con CNC chạy servo 750W Yaskawa với NCstudio, không rõ bị gì mà cắt đường tròn nó cứ méo, e nghĩ lệch trục, canh chỉnh lại cho XY vuông góc nhưng vẫn ko được. mong các anh chĩ giáo.
E ko post hình được, ko biet sao để các a thấy

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

> Chào các anh,
> Em theo dõi diễn đàn đã lâu, nay có tí vấn đề mong các anh giúp đỡ.
> Em có con CNC chạy servo 750W Yaskawa với NCstudio, không rõ bị gì mà cắt đường tròn nó cứ méo, e nghĩ lệch trục, canh chỉnh lại cho XY vuông góc nhưng vẫn ko được. mong các anh chĩ giáo.
> E ko post hình được, ko biet sao để các a thấy


Nếu bác đã căn vuông để chỉnh vai X với trục Y vuông góc với nhau rồi mà vẫn bị thì bác nên xem lại có thể cài đặt vi bước sai
Bác cần chỉnh vi bước để đúng kích thước thực tế với máy chạy cả X và Y bác ạ

----------


## black.white

Máy e thế này, không biết đúng hay sai nữa, hix.

----------


## suu_tam

Nếu cắt vuông nó thành chữ nhật thì sai bước, nếu cắt tròn nó thành méo và góc cong nó rơ thì là lỗi dơ cơ khí.

----------


## solero

Nếu không phải do rơ cơ khí thì bác thử cắt thật chậm (như rùa bò) mà nó hết méo thì là do tuning bác nhé. Hoặc do công suất motor không đủ.

----------


## suu_tam

> Nếu không phải do rơ cơ khí thì bác thử cắt thật chậm (như rùa bò) mà nó hết méo thì là do tuning bác nhé. Hoặc do công suất motor không đủ.


Con đó chạy sẹc vô ac 750w trên hình bác đó cài đặt tốc độ 6000 và 4000 gia tốc 300, 600 (mặc định cài nc đã là 400, 800). Máy mình chạy con hybird kéo một dàn spindler với máy to nặng mà để tốc 8000, gia tốc 800, 1000.

----------


## vusvus

Nếu cái đường cắt thẳng phía trên kia lúc bác cắt là song song theo trục x thì x của bác bị backlash khá nặng rồi

----------

black.white

----------


## solero

> Con đó chạy sẹc vô ac 750w trên hình bác đó cài đặt tốc độ 6000 và 4000 gia tốc 300, 600 (mặc định cài nc đã là 400, 800). Máy mình chạy con hybird kéo một dàn spindler với máy to nặng mà để tốc 8000, gia tốc 800, 1000.


ACservo không biết chỉnh chạy như hạch lúc đấy 750W thua step size57.

----------


## CKD

> ACservo không biết chỉnh chạy như hạch lúc đấy 750W thua step size57.


Nghe chạy AC sơ vồ và chạy oval là nghi rồi.
Nhưng bác chủ hỏi kiểu này thì cũng chẵng biết chỉ cách khắc phục thế nào.

Thôi thì.. bác chủ nhờ hoặc thuê ai đó. Chịu trách nhiệm kiểm tra và config lại cho nó Ok là được.

----------


## black.white

> Nghe chạy AC sơ vồ và chạy oval là nghi rồi.
> Nhưng bác chủ hỏi kiểu này thì cũng chẵng biết chỉ cách khắc phục thế nào.
> 
> Thôi thì.. bác chủ nhờ hoặc thuê ai đó. Chịu trách nhiệm kiểm tra và config lại cho nó Ok là được.


Máy em mua lại sẵn thế, về ráp nó còn ko chạy, e đọc và mò mẫm đến được giai đoạn này thì hết biết đường, các bác có cách nào hướng dẫn em trình tự lại với, hoặc có bác nào nhận Fix giùm em với, e ở Q8

----------


## black.white

> ACservo không biết chỉnh chạy như hạch lúc đấy 750W thua step size57.



máy em xài 4 con này

----------


## CKD

> Máy em mua lại sẵn thế, về ráp nó còn ko chạy, e đọc và mò mẫm đến được giai đoạn này thì hết biết đường, các bác có cách nào hướng dẫn em trình tự lại với, hoặc có bác nào nhận Fix giùm em với, e ở Q8


Mình nghi ngờ servo tuning chưa đúng. Và tuning lại cho gần đúng thôi là cả một quá trình.
Nên theo lời bác thì để cắm điện lại cho nó chạy đã là khó rồi thì việc tuning càng khó hơn.

Nếu được thì bác cứ thuê người làm. Ra rỏ điều kiện chạy ra sản phẩm thế nào, dung sai thế nào. Khi nào ra được sản phẩm mới giao tiền  :Big Grin:

----------

black.white

----------


## suu_tam

Nếu như xác định tại không biết sử dụng con AC servo đó thì đơn giản.
Bán quách nó đi mua bộ HBS86 về với giá khoảng hơn 3tr. Hàng mới 100% bảo hành chính hãng. Ngon bổ rẻ dễ dùng.
Còn sợ lệch zơ do cái máy thì khó mà nói.

----------


## Gamo

> Máy em mua lại sẵn thế, về ráp nó còn ko chạy, e đọc và mò mẫm đến được giai đoạn này thì hết biết đường, các bác có cách nào hướng dẫn em trình tự lại với, hoặc có bác nào nhận Fix giùm em với, e ở Q8


Để em nhắn bác số đt của 1 lão trùm chuyên sửa máy cnc. Đừng nói em giới thiệu, mất công lão tăng giá.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Để em nhắn bác số đt của 1 lão trùm chuyên sửa máy cnc. Đừng nói em giới thiệu, mất công lão tăng giá.


Cám ơn cụ đã giới thiệu  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## black.white

> Để em nhắn bác số đt của 1 lão trùm chuyên sửa máy cnc. Đừng nói em giới thiệu, mất công lão tăng giá.


E ở SG, quận 8 bác ơi.
Kỳ lạ thật, vuông thì vuông ổn, cớ sao lại không tròn..hix

----------


## black.white

Có khi nào em xuất file sai không nhỉ, e làm trên ArtCam và xuất ra Servo(mm).tap

----------


## Gamo

> E ở SG, quận 8 bác ơi.
> Kỳ lạ thật, vuông thì vuông ổn, cớ sao lại không tròn..hix


Thật ra cái này có gì kỳ đâu. Bác để ý các góc của hình vuông của bác cũng chả ổn tý nào. Lý do thì các lão ấy đã nêu, ko phải do bác xuất file sai đâu.

----------


## phamtuongdk

Sao bác chủ không đổi cmn sang step hoặc hbs đi cho nhẹ mình nhề. Phần điện dễ khắc phục nhất mà để lâu thêm mệt.

----------


## Tuấn

> Sao bác chủ không đổi cmn sang step hoặc hbs đi cho nhẹ mình nhề. Phần điện dễ khắc phục nhất mà để lâu thêm mệt.


Chuẩn ko cần chỉnh. Bán béng mấy bộ AC servo đi chắc thừa tiền mua Hbs

----------


## suu_tam

> Nếu như xác định tại không biết sử dụng con AC servo đó thì đơn giản.
> Bán quách nó đi mua bộ HBS86 về với giá khoảng hơn 3tr. Hàng mới 100% bảo hành chính hãng. Ngon bổ rẻ dễ dùng.
> Còn sợ lệch zơ do cái máy thì khó mà nói.





> Chuẩn ko cần chỉnh. Bán béng mấy bộ AC servo đi chắc thừa tiền mua Hbs


Bán được trên 3,5tr thì thừa để mua bộ BHS86 mới rồi.

----------


## black.white

> Bán được trên 3,5tr thì thừa để mua bộ BHS86 mới rồi.


Nghe có lý quá bác, nhưng đổi như vậy phần cơ khí có phải làm gì nhiều không nhỉ. Máy em đang chạy cả 4 bộ Yaskawa. 
Em vẫn muốn ưu tiên căn chỉnh cho đỡ đụng chạm đến máy.

----------


## solero

> Nghe có lý quá bác, nhưng đổi như vậy phần cơ khí có phải làm gì nhiều không nhỉ. Máy em đang chạy cả 4 bộ Yaskawa. 
> Em vẫn muốn ưu tiên căn chỉnh cho đỡ đụng chạm đến máy.


Có phải sửa nhưng không nhiều.
Cốt con servo 750W chắc D19 bích 80 hoặc 90
Còn con HBS Cốt 14 bích 85. 
Vậy thay khớp nối và làm adapter mặt bích là đc. 

Có cuộc cách mạng nào mà không đổ máu đâu.

----------


## black.white

> Có phải sửa nhưng không nhiều.
> Cốt con servo 750W chắc D19 bích 80 hoặc 90
> Còn con HBS Cốt 14 bích 85. 
> Vậy thay khớp nối và làm adapter mặt bích là đc. 
> 
> Có cuộc cách mạng nào mà không đổ máu đâu.


Như vậy thì em được gọi nâng cấp hay hạ cấp vậy bác. Mấy bác làm em phân vân quá, không biết nên thế nào luôn

----------


## suu_tam

> Như vậy thì em được gọi nâng cấp hay hạ cấp vậy bác. Mấy bác làm em phân vân quá, không biết nên thế nào luôn


Vấn đề là kết quả.

----------


## Gamo

> Như vậy thì em được gọi nâng cấp hay hạ cấp vậy bác. Mấy bác làm em phân vân quá, không biết nên thế nào luôn


Giống nên mua Ford Ranger hay Ford Everest ấy mà

Servo ngon, nhưng không biết dùng cũng vứt. Chạy HBS cũng gần giống servo mà đỡ nhức đầu (HBS nghe đâu cũng nên tune nếu được). Nếu bác muốn giữ servo thì chịu khó bỏ tiền nhờ mấy lão chuyên nghiệp qua sửa cho.

----------


## suu_tam

> Giống nên mua Ford Ranger hay Ford Everest ấy mà


Ranger với Everest thì chung khung gầm cơ sở. Bác phải so con Ranger với con Eco Sport hoặc con Focus. Mấy ông đi chơi, ngoại thành, chở đồ thì thích Ranger. Nhưng mấy ông nhà nội thành, không đi ra ngoài; chỗ để xe không có, đường đi lại chặt hẹp... Xem các ông có mua Ranger không. Quan trọng là được việc.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Ngày trước bên em cũng bị tình trạng này rồi. Bên em có chỉnh lại các thông số parameter trong driver nó hết bác thử xem có hiệu quả ko.

----------


## black.white

> Giống nên mua Ford Ranger hay Ford Everest ấy mà
> 
> Servo ngon, nhưng không biết dùng cũng vứt. Chạy HBS cũng gần giống servo mà đỡ nhức đầu (HBS nghe đâu cũng nên tune nếu được). Nếu bác muốn giữ servo thì chịu khó bỏ tiền nhờ mấy lão chuyên nghiệp qua sửa cho.


Em nhờ và tìm mà chưa có bác nào nhận nè

----------


## black.white

Hôm nay em quyết đuịnh tháo ra hết và nghiên cứu, mò mẫm, em vừa xong sợi cable nối để xài Sigma Winplus.
Phần truyền động e nhìn thấy như sau XY qua hộp số (có lẽ tỷ số 10/1), bánh răng bước 5mm, 21 răng. (Y chạy 1 cặp)
Z trực tiếp qua Pulley 12/24 (24 dường kính 70mm)
Nhờ các cao nhân giúp em tính để setup tỷ số truyền hộp số điện tử
Em chạy Auto tuning Rigidity 4

----------


## solero

Hộp số điện tử với xung thì để nguyên đi. Xem lại gain của auto tuning thôi.

----------


## minhtuan2403

Bác chủ thớt cứ yên tâm chỉnh gain cho servo thôi, trước mình cũng dùng servo omron, cắt cũng bị méo ( nó để lại vết méo ở 4 góc hình tròn, nơi mà thay đổi hướng của XY). Còn méo đến mức như trong hình của bác gửi thì có lẽ là để quá thấp rồi. 

Của mình chạy trực tiếp qua coupling, đang để rigidity là 22 chạy tròn như ngực ngọc trinh 
Của bác thì phải tìm manual rồi tăng dần dần kiểm tra nhé. Servo 750W còn qua giảm tốc nữa thì quá khỏe rồi, không có gì lo lắng cả.

----------


## black.white

> Bác chủ thớt cứ yên tâm chỉnh gain cho servo thôi, trước mình cũng dùng servo omron, cắt cũng bị méo ( nó để lại vết méo ở 4 góc hình tròn, nơi mà thay đổi hướng của XY). Còn méo đến mức như trong hình của bác gửi thì có lẽ là để quá thấp rồi. 
> Của mình chạy trực tiếp qua coupling, đang để rigidity là 22 chạy tròn như ngực ngọc trinh 
> Của bác thì phải tìm manual rồi tăng dần dần kiểm tra nhé. Servo 750W còn qua giảm tốc nữa thì quá khỏe rồi, không có gì lo lắng cả.


E dùng Sigma Winplus chỉ có 1 đến 10 thôi bác ạ, tình hình tạm ổn rồi

----------


## black.white

> Hộp số điện tử với xung thì để nguyên đi. Xem lại gain của auto tuning thôi.


Báo cáo các bác là sau khi mò mẫm e đã tuning xong, e set lại Pn000 và Pn50A, 50B, cả 4 con đã chạy, e test thử thì đã tròn 98% rồi, sáng mai canh lại XY cho vuông góc là 99%.
Còn 1% còn lại là cho chạy chuẩn kích thước. Nếu để nguyên hộp số nó đang 4/1, vậy phải dò mò, thay đổi từ từ trong NCstudio phải không bác? hay có cách tính toán nào khác để chuẩn hơn không
Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi các Reference Unit xác định từ thông số nào, e đọc đi đọc lại cái Manual mà vẫn không hiểu chỗ ấy, khi nào là 0.001 hay 0.2 hay 0,1 độ

----------


## solero

Thanh răng thẳng modul 1.25, bánh răng 20 răng thì 1 vòng đi được: 1.25*20*3.14= 78.5mm
Hộp số 4:1 vậy 1 vòng motor quay được 78.5/4=19.625mm (giống như đang dùng vitme bước 19.625mm)

Còn lại chắc bác tự tính ra được.

----------

black.white

----------

